# Lost a large jack whipping off the rocks @ night!



## Scuba Chris (Mar 12, 2018)

Most Likely A Bluefin Trevally! Showed Itself Before Spitting The Hook on Light Gear!

Decided to try my 7'9" Okuma T-40X Steelhead Rod with a Shimano Stradic 3000 CI4 spooled with 8lb SeaGuar monofilament line (thinner diameter then other brands) with 12lb Sakura Fluorocarbon leader for the Papio (name for Jacks under 10lbs) at night. Hooked-up to a nice big Papio on my 5th cast. Pandemonium on the rocks! My fishing partner Wayne was hooked-up with a Bigeye Scad "Akule" after i got my hook-up.

Our lines & fish kept crossing. Fish spun itself around in a 180' arc trying to find a ledge/rock/cave to hide in. Set the drag and the tip had a nice bend so decided to play it out. After a +3min battle the fish threw the hook. Couldn't accurately gauge it's size but maybe +6lb? I could see the blue flashes which meant it was a Bluefin Trevally. It appeared just under the surface 10ft in front of me for a few seconds before it dove again dis-lodging the hook. Used a Cree 2000lm headband with a Contour Roam#2 Action Cam. Not too bad for night videoing, can easily make out what's going on. I guess this isn't a real fish story as you can see the fish glinting from the headlamp's beam. Next time!


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2020)

I haven't heard it called "whipping" and haven't heard "You buggar" since 1990! Good fishing brah! Nothing like a Papio on light tackle.

Thanks again for the memories!


----------

